# Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner where from?



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

I after some wheel cleaner as i dont have any i have seen some good reviews about Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner so im looking to buy some. I have checked Espuma website and i cant work out the postage on there where is the cheapest place to buy it from?

Also do they only sell it in 5lt?

Thanx


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Espuma direct or give shinearama a try :thumb:


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Espuma direct or give shinearama a try :thumb:


I checked and it doesnt look like they sell Espuma. Does anyone know the postage costs from Espuma direct?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

zedf said:


> I checked and it doesnt look like they sell Espuma. Does anyone know the postage costs from Espuma direct?


How about you try asking them?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

You can get it in "caraccessoriesandparts"


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

It's on amazon.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

zedf said:


> I checked and it doesnt look like they sell Espuma. Does anyone know the postage costs from Espuma direct?


No no. Speak to them


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

I just checked the Espuma web site and its easy! Delivery is only £6.95 upto 20kgs of mixed product. Dont understand why you dont just ring them and ask them? Im sure you can collect it if your local to them or ask them if they have a distributor near to you? In the old days we used telephones to chat to people how the world has changed.

Think its on ebay as well, but becareful it might not be Espuma product in the bottle or it might be diluted.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I always buy from Espuma Direct, personally I wouldn't buy off Ebay.


----------

